# Cricket & Ashes tour - tough times for us?



## RichKid (20 June 2005)

Thought I'd start a little cricket thread since I've heard of em doing poorly and it's good to get away from the market sometimes. No panic apparent yet as the Ashes haven't started (that's what really counts). Ghoti, I know you are interested, do you follow the pj game or just the white flannel stuff? Those poms are fielding the way we do and the bowling has improved too, let's hope punter doesn't take this too easily as confidence can really help a tream like England.


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Rich

Maybe the Australian cricket juggernaut is having a correction just like the market did. 

With all the talent in the team I'm sure they will come good again. But its good to see the Poms are finally giving us a run for money in the one dayers anyway.

Australia vs Bangaladesh 500 to 1 on - where would you place your stop loss??

Symonds is a bit of a dope, so is Warne (if its true). Why risk your career (and good money) for a little bit of grog and sex. Symonds should have been sent home - I wonder if they would have if Australia would have won all their matches to date?


----------



## RichKid (20 June 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Rich
> 
> Maybe the Australian cricket juggernaut is having a correction just like the market did.
> 
> ...




Hi Dutchie,
Yep a sharp correction, have we seen the bottom yet? Sure like the analogy, the odds on the Bangladesh game would be like an deep otm option trade a few days from expiry, all or nothing, bet small. Still can't believe it.
As for Symonds and Warnie, well the himbo has a track record and people just think it's part of his character now but Symonds? It may be that that is just an indication of the team's attitude. They'll really have to wake up to themselves and act like the professionals they used to be. England are putting in 100% and are showing it in the field- what a catch by Collingwood, Haydo couldn't believe it! And then Peitersen! At least it was nice to watch.  That gift of a wicket that Martyn made was just the type of thing we used to have the pommies doing. Time to use brains now, I know we can do it, someone needs to give em a good talking to.


----------



## RichKid (7 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Symonds is a bit of a dope, so is Warne (if its true). Why risk your career (and good money) for a little bit of grog and sex. Symonds should have been sent home - I wonder if they would have if Australia would have won all their matches to date?




Well, since our last discussion Warny's just lost it. About time his wife took a stand, those poor kids of hers. The guy just refuses to grow up and show some maturity. I hope his team-mates stop making excuses for him, he's supposed to be an adult, you can't blame it all on the media or a teenage girl.

Okay, tonight's one dayer is looking tough but if we can get over 200 I reckon we could take this one, we've got a classy bowling attack, just need a decent number of runs to make it possible. Thanks to the English bowlers we've got a lot of extras to prop-up our current total, let's hope we don't return the favour.


----------



## canny (7 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Good total - don't know whether I'll stay the distance tonight to see how we field.
Have had a row of late nights, and promised I'd be in bed early tonight!
Maybe watch the first 10 overs??!!!!


----------



## dutchie (8 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Rich & Canny

We have got a good total. More than enough for tonight.
Glen & Bret should get rid of most of them before they get to 100.

Seems weird watching the cricket with spectators sitting in the sun - switch over to other channel and see people injured etc walking the streets of London after another gutless & senseless terror attack.


----------



## dutchie (8 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Good call. The sun was in our eyes, the wicket was wet, it was too windy, we are sucking them in for the tests.......


----------



## ice (8 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

England are very good, and we may have underestimated them. 
They cleaned up South Africa in SA even with Harmison hopelessly out of form, so they'll be formidable this series.

With Vaughan as captain and Fletcher as coach they've become a team that believes in itself, which is what they lacked previously.

I think we can hold the Ashes but it'll be close and we may have to rely on draws since both sides are chock full of batting.  

Anyway to lovers of cricket it has to be a better situation than last summer when the cricket was a total yawn. 

Bring it on!


----------



## phoenixrising (8 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

I think the Poms will be even tougher after the Olympic win and now let's do it for London. Almost favourites.

Can't remember the last time I thought that.


----------



## RichKid (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Have to say I'm a bit surprised since most networks love any sort of publicity but when you consider the character of the rest of the commentary team you can see why they want to maintain the high all-round standard. Looks like the poms aren't that fussy. Let's see if Warne can perform far better in the Ashes. 



> *Nine Axes Warne*
> By Trevor Marshallsea
> SMH July 13, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## RichKid (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

A nice win there to take us into what should be a very close Ashes series with the one day series won. England have definitely lifted a few notches over the last year or so.


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> A nice win there to take us into what should be a very close Ashes series with the one day series won. England have definitely lifted a few notches over the last year or so.




....and a superb innings by one A. Gilchrist!


----------



## RichKid (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> ....and a superb innings by one A. Gilchrist!




Yep! Missed it on TV but heard about the big score, must have been close to half our total. That's the great thing about our side, we have so many big guns it's not long before someone fires up. Which makes you admire England a bit more since they have a few relatively inexperienced players really putting in the hard yards, they definitely are a 'team'. A great contest coming up!


----------



## mime (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

The funny thing is that the English press said that the ashes were theirs after they beat us in the second match of the Nat West series. I think they are pretty humbled now after England recived such a flogging.


----------



## dutchie (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Gilcrist sure has changed the batting technique required for one day cricket - he is a legend ( and a nice bloke to boot).

Rich I can't see Australia losing to many Tests to the Pom's yet. They just don't have the firepower to dismiss Australia for a low total. Australia has too many good bats - we only need one or two to fire to make a half decent score. Our bowling depth is too good as well! 

Lee will be in the Test this time and the Poms just can't handle his pace.

I predict a clean sweep except for a draw or two (due to the weather).


----------



## Milk Man (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Yep, 
rain, cold and warm beer
great country theyve got


----------



## son of baglimit (13 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

THANK YOU VERY MUCH POMS
i was looking forward to at least 4 '5 day tests' this series (not counting the usual rain delays), but alas, after viewing last nights game, and the body language of the pommy camp, it appears we are headed for yet another set of 3 day snore fests due to the incompetent bunch from over there. oh to finally get some challenging entertaining cricket, full of hard won wickets, recoveries from bad starts, fightbacks - nah all we are gonna get yet again is 3-4 day tests where the poms surrender early, leaving the aussies getting 500+ innings and themselves bowled out within 2 sessions.

GOD I HATE THE GAME THESE DAYS - BRING BACK THE 80'S - WE LOST, BUT IT WAS A CONTEST MOST OF THE TIME.

betting tip - on slow crumbling wickets - katich highest run scorer.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

I wouldn't write the poms off yet!

If they can get their chins off their chest, they look dangerous.

Granted that's a big if, and the Aussies have their tail in the air now, buuuuut......


----------



## phoenixrising (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

All out 190,with the Poms 0/10

So we do have a real fight on our hands.  

C'mon Ozzies.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

This is another Warne allegation.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/cricket/new-scandal-rocks-warne/2005/07/21/1121539093240.html
 :bigun2:


----------



## DTM (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				phoenixrising said:
			
		

> All out 190,with the Poms 0/10
> 
> So we do have a real fight on our hands.
> 
> C'mon Ozzies.




AAAARRRGGGHHHHHHH........... :swear:


----------



## dutchie (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Who cares about Warnes' sex life - boring.

The aussies have shown their mettle so far and have the upper hand. When ever I see the Aussie batting line up having a hard time I know that the opposition will be in the same predicament, usually worse. 

Entertaining cricket if nothing else.


----------



## DTM (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

England 7 for 92 at stumps thanks to McGrath!!!

Yeeeaaahhhh!!!!  Go you good thing!!!!


----------



## RichKid (22 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Apparently we haven't lost a test at Lord's for 71 years (said so in the papers, check the figures), so the chances of us losing are theoretically slim- but it may be a draw (or a tie). With the way the wickets are falling I reckon there'll be a result. A betting man would go for us based on past encounters.

What a start to the series, can't wait for more!!


----------



## Aussiejeff (25 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

**NEWS FLASH**

GAME OVER .. STOP ..
AUSSIES THRASH POMS AT LORDS YET AGAIN .. STOP ..
SOUTH AFRICAN BORN PIETERSEN ONLY THORN IN AUSSIES SIDE .. STOP ..
POMMIE CRICKIT NOW IN CRISIS AGAIN .. STOP ..

;O)


AJ


----------



## son of baglimit (25 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

well there we have it - take away the delays and we have a 3 day test - THANKS A BLOODY LOT POMS.
SO WE MOVE ONTO THE 2ND TEST - pray it goes into the 5th day - i hate being promised cricket on the telly, only to find some dirty italian movie.

and i got katich at $17 - now he's $8 - anyone follow my lead ??


----------



## Porper (26 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> - THANKS A BLOODY LOT POMS.
> SO WE MOVE ONTO THE 2ND TEST - pray it goes into the 5th day - i hate being promised cricket on the telly, only to find some dirty italian movie.




My opinion of you has gone down baglimit.NMS a great call, but liking cricket, are you insane :screwy:  I had more fun watching my money burn with Neo surging downwards today.Whoever invented that game should be tied to the stumps and have cannon balls rammed up their bottom with a rather large :hammer:

Give me rugby any day.

Have a good evening.


----------



## son of baglimit (26 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

taste was never ya strong point porper.
anyway what was it you bought recently, or was it fleeta ?
anyway fre is about to go bang, and nvc is the next sleeper.

rugby - i hope u mean union ?


----------



## RichKid (27 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

I heard Warne was being rested for the next tour match (a county side), let's hope he doesn't get into anymore trouble and get dropped, they guy is likely to think up something troublesome before long. Kinda like trying to watchover a spoilt child.


----------



## Bibra (27 July 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Does anyone here trade the cricket?  I generally lay the draw just before the start and immediately put in an order to back at a higher price.  Most of the time, the draw will go up at some point during the match.  If you have a look at the chart as the game is in progress, you'll notice some big spikes both ways as the game progresses.  One way you could do it is if the price is coming down, keep laying for small amounts and each lay you put on, immediately put in an order to back at a slightly higher price.  So that as the game all your back orders get matched on the way back up.  

It's very rare for the draw price to keep dropping during the whole match.


----------



## son of baglimit (7 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

whathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappenedwhathappened - HOW COULD THEY WIN


----------



## dutchie (7 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

I think it was bias umpiring - the last eight wickets were definately not out!


----------



## Porper (7 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> I think it was bias umpiring - the last eight wickets were definately not out!




I agree how could us Poms (whoops, I mean them Poms), beat us Aussies at Cricket. 

I wouldn't worry too much, good teams always win when it matters, even if it is the most boring game on earth.So come on let's talk rugby, maybe not after the Lions fiasco .At least the S.Africans brought the All Blacks down to earth today.

Anyway sorry, going off thread here we were talking cricket were we not.


----------



## bvbfan (7 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

OH YEAH!!!!!!

How sweet it is, reminds me of 1994 (maybe 93) at Adelaide Oval when McDermott edged to the Windies keeper of Walsh for Aussies to lose by 1 run, mind you I actually cheered for Australia then


----------



## canny (9 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I agree how could us Poms (whoops, I mean them Poms), beat us Aussies at Cricket.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, good teams always win when it matters, even if it is the most boring game on earth.So come on let's talk rugby, maybe not after the Lions fiasco .At least the S.Africans brought the All Blacks down to earth today.
> 
> Anyway sorry, going off thread here we were talking cricket were we not.




It's made for a great series.
Next start Thursday - lots of red eyes to come!!


----------



## phoenixrising (9 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Yeah, breathed life back into a game that was getting dull.

Ozzies hitting resistance, Poms in up trend.

Prediction..2 tests all, 1 drawn, Ozzies win by being current holders.

World champs truly tested at last, are they up for it?


----------



## Battman64 (12 August 2005)

*Re: Cricket & Ashes tour- tough times for us?*

Just back from Birmingham.
Edgbaston test was "fantastic".
Some good support for Australia.
England played very well and deserved the win.


----------



## Battman64 (13 August 2005)

"Cricket & Ashes tour - tough times for us?"

Nice call RichKid.
Follow on ?


----------



## Porper (13 August 2005)

Rain usually helps the Poms hang on for a draw, certainly helping "us" Aussies at the moment.Still, nice for another team to have a say rather than the one sided encounters that we usually get.Talking of one sided just watched the All Blacks thrash Australia at rugby.Makes the thrashing the Lions had a bit more bearable now.


----------



## canny (14 August 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Rain usually helps the Poms hang on for a draw, certainly helping "us" Aussies at the moment.Still, nice for another team to have a say rather than the one sided encounters that we usually get.Talking of one sided just watched the All Blacks thrash Australia at rugby.Makes the thrashing the Lions had a bit more bearable now.




Porper - how true.
Been a few years since the rain was working FOR us!!!
I watched the union too - thought the All Blacks were getting too close to illegal.


----------



## Bronte (13 September 2005)

*"Very well played England."*


----------



## Aussiejeff (13 September 2005)

"In Affectionate Remembrance of OZZIE CRICKIT which died at the Oval on 12 September, 2005, Deeply lamented by a large circle of sorrowing friends and acquaintances..

R.I.P.

N.B. - The body will be cremated and the ashes taken to Ye Olde Merry England"

;o)

The upcoming International series in Oz should be rather interesting....

Cheers,

*sniff*

AJ


----------



## tarnor (13 September 2005)

England did very well.

think martyn might be dropped soon, haydens properly made himself safe for a few more matchs.

warne was excellent.

were we missing lehmans unofficial leadership?

poor effort not convinced thats the end of australias dominance though


----------



## phoenixrising (14 September 2005)

Congrats England.

Hurts a little, but good for the game of cricket.
Also the sight of the frenzy of the crowds show they needed it (almost like on the Subcontinent)

Onwards and upwards :aus:


----------



## canny (14 September 2005)

I think it's all been great for world cricket - put some spirit back in the game - made us realise we're not invincible.
Now we start building up more youngsters, ready for all our old players who are due to retire over the next couple of years. They reckon Warne and McGrath have only got 2 years left in them. I guess time will tell.


----------



## doctorj (14 September 2005)

Ashes? Has that been played already?


----------



## canny (14 September 2005)

LOL!!!
Docj - I see we're still trying desperately to get Far over the 10 -11c hurdle.
When the heck will we get there? I keep saying Christmas - what do you think?


----------



## doctorj (14 September 2005)

Frustrating yes, but dependant on your time frames.  Unfortunately FAR is at the mercy of the site operators and the tight rig market.  Can't complain too much, the chart shows a good string of higher highs and lows bouncing off the trendline.  A retracement at about 9.5 or so is expected where it will bounce off the trendline.

Those that exercised options are well in the money, but I have a feeling many have over extended themselves/finances in exercising the options which has been the catalyst for the selling pressure every time there is a non-positive announcement.

Millions of shares, many of which were in $100,000+ size parcels went through at 11c so the support is there.  Unfortunately the annual report came out the morning, which despite showing a profit (for the first time in a while), it did show reduction to Hydrocarbon production as a result of ageing fields and did not adequetly reflect production bought on line near year end (WR, LL).  The quarterly should be far more positive.

As long as the trend is up, I'm happy to hold.


----------



## Aargh! (8 July 2009)

OK! With the Ashes due to start in a couple of hours I thought the topic should be bumped!


----------



## theasxgorilla (9 July 2009)

Aargh! said:


> OK! With the Ashes due to start in a couple of hours I thought the topic should be bumped!




Absolutely!  Pretty decent first day... things hanging in the balance I would say.


----------



## knocker (9 July 2009)

Well I am here and the days match has been mixed


----------



## noirua (9 July 2009)

Weather is forecast to be fairly typical for Wales on Thursday at 18decC max, cloudy with some sunny periods and a wind of 14KPH WNW.  Pitch is playing fairly slowly and runs need to be engineered, though having said that the wicket is good..  Any high shots are falling as you would expect on a golfing green.  Pitch is turning slowly and expected to take more spin as the match goes on. 

It was probably best to bat first and England are on the front foot at the moment 336-7.

There is some criticism about the game being played in Cardiff, Wales of course,  and it is reported that Glamorgan paid $6.3 million to secure the Test Match. They were thought to have outbid Old Trafford and Durham's Riverside stadium.

Coach Tim Nielsen was pleased with the performance of under-pressure spinner Nathan Hauritz, who returned 1-67 during his 19 over spell. England finding him difficult to read at times and should do better as the match goes on.


----------



## doctorj (9 July 2009)

Bring on Lords!! Just managed to get myself a ticket for day 3


----------



## noirua (10 July 2009)

All is well in Welsh Wales at 249-1, 186 behind England. Captain Ricky Pontin took the line in batting from England's display and with Simon Katich, out did 'em. Pontin's 11,000 Test runs with his 38th century was a superb display of batting, while Katich produced a dogged performance.

Weather is always a likely problem with Wales continuously hit from Rain sweeping in from the West.
Friday will be cloudy with some bright spells with the temperature reaching 22 deg C and generally a dry day.
Saturday will indeed be a problem with a vast low coming in and this could lead to a day with Wales completely swamped.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

The rain has held off at Cardiff on the fourth day of the first test match.  Reached 674-6 dec in replying to England's 435 & 20-2 at tea.

Looks a bit ominous though as a jet stream is moving across Wales with high winds and is about 600km wide and moving slowly.  Very heavy rain is forecast but wind speeds below expected levels has moved rain in more slowly. Should have arrived at 1pmBST and not yet here at 4.10pmBST.

Time will now tell as to whether Captain Pontin should have moved/ ordered the run rate up in expense of wickets.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

The rain has held off at Cardiff on the fourth day of the first test match.  Reached 674-6 dec in replying to England's 435 & 20-2 at tea.

Looks a bit ominous though as a jet stream is moving across Wales with high winds and is about 600km wide and moving slowly.  Very heavy rain is forecast but wind speeds below expected levels has moved rain in more slowly. Should have arrived at 1pmBST and not yet here at 4.05pmBST.

Time will now tell as to whether Captain Pontin should have moved/ ordered the run rate up in expense of wickets.

***Rain has just arrived at 4.13pm and is pouring out of black skies overhead.


----------



## knocker (12 July 2009)

noirua said:


> The rain has held off at Cardiff on the fourth day of the first test match.  Reached 674-6 dec in replying to England's 435 & 20-2 at tea.
> 
> Looks a bit ominous though as a jet stream is moving across Wales with high winds and is about 600km wide and moving slowly.  Very heavy rain is forecast but wind speeds below expected levels has moved rain in more slowly. Should have arrived at 1pmBST and not yet here at 4.05pmBST.
> 
> ...




yes I am here in Bristol and its looking rather dark


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Touch and go here in Cardiff.  England 224 - 8, just 15 runs behind Australia.
Collingwood still in with 74.  Blue skies and plenty of time left yet. 

Great Aussie bowling but England holding out in defiance, all the way down the innings.

Should be just a matter of time for an Australian win. If England manage to hold out though with just 2 wickets left, good on 'em I suppose.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Fun and games now as England hold on but only just, 234 - 9, and Collingwood just out for 74, bowler Siddle.

12 overs left - looks OK as Panesar can't bat. The rain gods can not help them now.

Update 236 - 9 with 8.0 overs left.  Gets crucial if England can make 240 runs.


----------



## Aargh! (13 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Fun and games now as England hold on but only just, 234 - 9, and Collingwood just out for 74, bowler Siddle.
> 
> 12 overs left - looks OK as Panesar can't bat. The rain gods can not help them now.
> 
> Update 236 - 9 with 8.2 overs left.




England in the lead, 30 min left....


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Update:  England 251 - 9, 11 runs ahead, 5.0 overs left.

Updating this post when I can.

*****Excitement mounts!


----------



## Aargh! (13 July 2009)

How on earth did we drop that test!?


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Match Drawn:  England 435 and 252-9
Australia 674 - 6 dec


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Aargh! said:


> How on earth did we drop that test!?




In hindsight, Captain Pontin failed to watch the news about the weather. A jet stream was passing over Wales, very unusual for July.  Should have pushed the run rate on and given away wickets.  Pontin is to blame and Australia sacrificed to the rain gods. Still, he bats quite well so he can keep the job.


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

Some wayward bowling here at Lord's.  England 126 - 0.
Lots of heavy rain forecast, coming in from the west, with up to 100mm expected in the next 36 hours. Johnson particularly poor at 0-53 after 8 overs. Occasional half volleys out side the off-stump.


----------



## noirua (17 July 2009)

I had thoughts about England finishing the day at around 400-3. Turned it round in the last hour and the score is 364-6 off 90.00 overs, much tighter bowling getting results in the final period of play.
Opener Strauss is sticking around at 161 not out.

Above score at stumps.


----------



## Aargh! (17 July 2009)

Johnson needs to go home


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

This is getting serious.

An apt thread.

gg


----------



## noirua (17 July 2009)

England 425 all out.   Australia 22-2  at lunch.

Some great Aussie bowling though the final pair made 47 runs for England, a bit disappointing.
A doubtful catch off the pads upset Captain Ponting and after a good first 90 minutes a bit more disappointment in this up and down match.

Weather today, temperature about 19 degrees with white and grey clouds overhead. Some showers, strong winds and patchy sunshine.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2009)

Rain stopped play during the afternoon.  So when the rain stopped they came out for about half an hour and then stopped for "tea". Good job if you're good enough to get it.

At tea.  England 425  Australia 87-2 with Katich 40 and Hussey 37 continuing to make a base since lunch.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2009)

Good grief!  What's going on now.
England 425  Australia 135-5 after 40.5 overs, with North 0 and Haddin 14 now batting.  Time 17.43 BST
Out are Hughes, Katich, Ponting, Hussey, and Clarke.

A lot of storms around and atmosphere is causing some movement in the air for fast bowlers.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2009)

England 425, Strauss 161, Hilfenhaus 4-103 --  Australia 156-8, Anderson 4-36

Rain interrupted play and England's fast bowlers, Anderson and Flintoff took advantage of a pitch that started to offer swing and lift. Rain interrupted play that took place in a humid atmosphere in darkening conditions.

Weather is now 22.25 BST Friday: Dark clouds with rain storms and continuing windy conditions.


----------



## Sennej (18 July 2009)

England now 2 for 88 but we are screwed.
Would be nice if Johnson could land one on the pitch!
Our only hope is for Warney to give up the mic & put on the whites.


----------



## Sennej (18 July 2009)

Hopefully the rain will save us

 Help for Next Four Days
Last updated at 10:05 on Saturday 18th July

All times are BST (Europe/London, GMT+0100)

Sunday day weather 
Heavy Rain Shower 
Max: 21 °C 70 °F 
Sunrise: 05:06 
Monday day weather 
Light Rain Shower 
Max: 22 °C 72 °F 
Sunrise: 05:08 
Tuesday day weather 
Light Rain Shower 
Max: 24 °C 75 °F 
Sunrise: 05:09 
Wednesday day weather 
Heavy Rain Shower 
Max: 23 °C 73 °F 
Sunrise: 05:10


----------



## noirua (18 July 2009)

Marching on, Hauritz has taken two wickets even though England are in the runs driving seat having not enforced the follow on. Still very windy with blue skies about two thirds covered with white clouds, quite bright following yesterdays gloom.

England 425 & 105-2 after 26 overs - Australia 215  -  14.50 BST


----------



## noirua (19 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Marching on, Hauritz has taken two wickets even though England are in the runs driving seat having not enforced the follow on. Still very windy with blue skies about two thirds covered with white clouds, quite bright following yesterdays gloom.
> 
> England 425 & 105-2 after 26 overs - Australia 215  -  14.50 BST




Days over and its going to be down to the batsmen now. Ask could be around 570 and big test for Aussie batsmen to see if they're as good as a couple a years back. Time ain't going to be the problem here, just concentration and engineering runs and not being caught out by the occasional lifter or drifter in.

England 425 and 311-6 - Australia 215

Flintoff is still there and further good bowling - bit tighter maybe - is required from Nathan Hauritz (good drifting in with  some spin) 3-80 off 16 overs. Ben Hilfenhaus bowled very tight with 0-59 of 19 overs, Siddle looked better as the game went on.  Johnson also bowled.

Weather is likely to produce occasional showers on Sunday, wind continuing with cloudy conditions all round.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2009)

We'll be right.

gg


----------



## noirua (19 July 2009)

England have declared at 311-6 dec.  Leaving Australia to make 522 in their second innings to win.

Australia 17-1 off 3.1 overs -  11.34am BST.
Hughes 10, Ponting 0

Updating every so often.

Weather is very cloudy with white clouds, and grey clouds arriving at times. Quite windy, gusty at times. Rain storms expected in the afternoon and light diminishing.


----------



## noirua (19 July 2009)

Day 4.  Australia need 522 to win.

Score 37-2 off 12.0 overs - 12.14 BST (GMT)
Hughes c Strauss b Flintoff 17, Ponting not out 11 - M Hussey not out 0
Katich out 6.


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2009)

The ball hit the ground. No way that was out. Rudy should have gone upstairs for the third umpire to make a decision. Australia was not afforded this position.


----------



## knocker (19 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Day 4.  Australia need 522 to win.
> 
> Score 34-2 off 9.4 overs - 12.04 BST
> Hughes c Strauss b Flintoff 17, Ponting not out 10 - M Hussey not out 0
> ...




what are you updating? the fact that aus is playing for a draw. lol


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2009)

Praying for rain I am.


----------



## knocker (19 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Praying for rain I am.




keep praying.. looks ok here where i am


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2009)

I may need to pray a little harder?


----------



## noirua (19 July 2009)

DAY 4.  Australia need 522 to win.

55 - 2 off 17.0 overs.  Time 12.41 BST (GMT)

Ponting not out 26.  M Hussey not out 3.
Hughes out 17 and Katich out 6.


----------



## noirua (19 July 2009)

DAY 4.  Australia need 522 to win.  Time 12.58 BST (GMT).

Ponting pushing on and not accepting fate.

74-2 off 21.0 overs.
Ponting not out 36 and M Hussey not out 12
Hughes and Katich are out.


----------



## knocker (19 July 2009)

Nice sunny day here. keep praying lol. or maybe do a dance as well


----------



## noirua (20 July 2009)

What a turnaround and with one day to go the game looks all square.  Never ever give up.

Australia need 209 runs to win.

England 425 and 311-6dec
Australia 215 & 313-5
Clarke not out 125 and Haddin not out 80
Overs 86.0

Delayed - BAD LIGHT STOPPED PLAY at 18.28 BST (GMT)

Game looks over for the day, grey angry sky overhead. Strong blustery winds.


----------



## Miner (20 July 2009)

what a game if you have seen in SBS.
It was really worth to watch it during weekend including red eyes Sunday night.
I am hoping we are going to break a record of fourth innings score and will flog the POM in their Lords on Monday.

What a passion, patience and character of both the batsmen showed last night. 

Oz Oz Oz


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (20 July 2009)

Not a big fan of Haddin. but this will be the first time I will be supporting him 
He does have a tendency for brain explosions and goes for big shots.

Will be heartbreaking if we lose this one, especially since we should have nailed the first test


----------



## white_crane (20 July 2009)

What to say - we've copped a bunch of bad decisions and England have had the best of the conditions.  However in saying that, we were the better team in the first test but the bowlers couldn't close it out and we have been outplayed in this test in both bowling and batting.  Pray for a miracle!


----------



## noirua (20 July 2009)

noirua said:


> What a turnaround and with one day to go the game looks all square.  Never ever give up.
> 
> Australia need 209 runs to win.
> 
> ...




Today starts with all blue skies and glorious sunshine at Lords. Not much wind and warming up to 23 degrees with clouds coming in from the West later in the afternoon and showers forecast.

No doubt England's fast bowling lineup will throw everything at Clarke and Haddin in the first hour this morning.


----------



## trainspotter (20 July 2009)

One thing is for sure. I will be propping my eyelids open with matchsticks to watch this one. Like this ~


----------



## jetblack (20 July 2009)

I think the Ozzies will do it , its basically now a one day match score to achieve.  With a 5 wicket handicap.

Match sticks and coffee at the ready.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 July 2009)

jetblack said:


> I think the Ozzies will do it , its basically now a one day match score to achieve.  With a 5 wicket handicap.
> 
> Match sticks and coffee at the ready.



e

What a night its going to be.

gg


----------



## noirua (22 July 2009)

Next test looks to be without Kevin Pieterson who is injured.  If the London Evening Standard can be believed,  several England players have been turned over in a financial scam, sum involved, about AU$170 million.

The fraud gang operated a "Bernie Madoff-style scam".  A suspected mastermind has been arrested. A business consulting company "Business Consulting International", was used to con more than 600 investors worldwide.

A High Yield fund was used supported by investment consultants in Surrey, England.  Just over AU$4.5 million has so far been recovered.

Money is thought to be hidden in Thailand, Dubai and the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Aargh! (27 July 2009)

Hopefully Johnson gets the boot http://www.cricinfo.com/countycricket2009/content/current/story/416471.html

What is the status of Lee? Has he been ruled out?


----------



## springhill (27 July 2009)

Aargh! said:


> Hopefully Johnson gets the boot http://www.cricinfo.com/countycricket2009/content/current/story/416471.html
> 
> What is the status of Lee? Has he been ruled out?




Lee has ruled himself out of the 3rd, aiming for the 4th
Clark expected to come in for Siddle


----------



## Savoy Special (27 July 2009)

springhill said:


> Lee has ruled himself out of the 3rd, aiming for the 4th
> Clark expected to come in for Siddle




Don't you think Johnson should go before Siddle?

I think Watson should go in for Hughesaswell!


----------



## springhill (27 July 2009)

Savoy Special said:


> Don't you think Johnson should go before Siddle?
> 
> I think Watson should go in for Hughesaswell!




Well they are both going for a run a ball ATM, difference is Johnson has the *ability* to take a 4 or 5-for, whereas i dont think Siddle does. Dont get me wrong, im a fan of Siddle's work rate but IMO he needs to rattle the Poms cage more than he has.

Watson is not an opener, unfortunately. He was tried as one for QLD and his scores were 0,0,0,15,13,0
Only other option is Hussey, but i wouldnt bat him there. Hughes will come good he just needs to work on playing the short ball


----------



## Savoy Special (28 July 2009)

Yes , tough one.

I feel Hughes will come good but the Ashes are to important to chance.He is lacking confidence at the moment and will have to take one for the team.

I like Hussey in to open and put Watson after Pup.

Johnson vs Siddle to be dropped ? Clark in for sure!

My vote is Johnson out but there is a micky hair in it!

If Watson breaks down again (poor bugger) we will have to put him out of his misery.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2009)

Great to see the Poms being put in their rightful place.

Being given a right royal how's your father right now.

Take it Poms!!

Take it!!!!


----------



## knocker (9 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Great to see the Poms being put in their rightful place.
> 
> Being given a right royal how's your father right now.
> 
> ...




really kennas? show's how much/little you know :


----------



## tigerboi (9 August 2009)

*Renly took us 4 tests to play our best bowler*

I never understood not playing clark in the first 3 tests,hes played over there & is the ideal type of bowler you want like terry alderman & glenn mcgrath were,up until clark got a start our bowling was mediocre.

i feel alot better with the pommies gone at 5/82 as i remember headingly '81 we made 400 odd england got 100 odd followed on then botham just went crash bang wallop,we only needed about 120 but bob willis produced the best bowling of a pommie ive seen got about 8/30 odd to get us out.

i thought young hughes was unlucky i would of dropped hussey but dont forget england are without petersen & flintoff so the last test is the last test.

8/43 bob willis took,its on youtube...probably the finest spell of bowling by any bowler...especially as he only had about 120 to bowl at.

this was the game where marsh & lillie backed england at 500/1 after they had to follow on...

dont rule england out as flintoff will play the last test for sure & dont be surprised if petersen plays.intiguing series...tb


----------



## ands (9 August 2009)

*Re: only took us 4 tests to play our best bowler*



tigerboi said:


> dont rule england out as flintoff will play the last test for sure & dont be surprised if petersen plays.intiguing series...tb




I don't know if Flintoff would have made 300 in the 1st innings to make their score respectable! Looks like all the Aussie bowlers are making an impact in this test, I still can't believe they didn't win the 1st test, they used 7 bowlers in the 2nd innings of that test! Anyway, Go the Aussies!


----------



## white_crane (10 August 2009)

*Re: only took us 4 tests to play our best bowler*



tigerboi said:


> dont rule england out as flintoff will play the last test for sure & dont be surprised if petersen plays.intiguing series...tb




They're records in this series don't say much...
http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/averages/batting_bowling_by_team.html?id=4249;team=1;type=series
although Flintoff has being batting ok.

Australia to win 2-1


----------



## tigerboi (26 August 2009)

*Re:freddy only needed 2 shots to belt our duds*

well there you go ASF trendsetters the tiger said dont rule out england as flintoff will play.he didnt need to fire too many shots to get over our mediocre side.

freddy took a 5 for at lords & ran out ponting at the oval,crash bang wallop ashes are gone...Dont forget this fact,england played a batsmen less with the keeper at 6,so it shows you what a very mediocre bowling attack we had...tb






white_crane said:


> They're records in this series don't say much...
> http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine...wling_by_team.html?id=4249;team=1;type=series
> although Flintoff has being batting ok.
> 
> Australia to win 2-1


----------



## Julia (18 July 2013)

How many test matches comprise The Ashes?


----------



## sptrawler (18 July 2013)

Julia said:


> How many test matches comprise The Ashes?




I don't think anyone is watching, Julia.

IMO, I think cricket popularity in Australia, is on the most rapid decline since Julia Gillard and for the life of me I don't know why.

The fifo, 24/7 lifestyle doesn't seem to be able to fit cricket in.


----------



## dutchie (18 July 2013)

Julia said:


> How many test matches comprise The Ashes?




5 Tests   for the Ashes

also 

2 x  T20's

5 x  One day Internationals

(all vs England)

Then the whole thing repeated in Australia starting in Nov. 2013

(they will be sick of each other by the end of Jan. 2014)


----------



## sptrawler (18 July 2013)

dutchie said:


> 5 Tests   for the Ashes
> 
> also
> 
> ...




It is amazing how nobody is talking cricket, well that is among the people I mix with. Yet 10 years ago it would have been the main topic of discussion.
It just seems to have fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Porper (19 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> It is amazing how nobody is talking cricket, well that is among the people I mix with. Yet 10 years ago it would have been the main topic of discussion.
> It just seems to have fallen off a cliff.




I put cricket on a level par with snooker...slow, boring and often results in a draw.  It's just tedious and I think people have finally had enough. Even in England where the team is doing pretty well.

Compare cricket to the recent Lions tour...no comparison. Colourful, fast and entertaining.


----------



## Julia (19 July 2013)

Five, OK.  I was hoping it was only three.  Completely takes over the ABC Local network for the entire period it's on, ball by boring ****ing ball.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> It is amazing how nobody is talking cricket, well that is among the people I mix with. Yet 10 years ago it would have been the main topic of discussion.
> It just seems to have fallen off a cliff.




10 years ago we were winning everything, now there's infighting and lost games.  
Years ago, young kids played cricket/tennis as a summer sport.  Now they play softer sports like basketball, soccer, cycling and Angry Birds.    So the parents probably follow suit with their interests.

Trends change so fast nowadays.  In all aspects of life.  I sound like an 80 year old.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2013)

Weak as p***

What a pathetic effort, looked more like a bunch of 3rd grade girls.


----------



## dutchie (20 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Weak as p***
> 
> What a pathetic effort, looked more like a bunch of 3rd grade girls.




It's too embarrassing to watch.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2013)

dutchie said:


> It's too embarrassing to watch.




They should be ashamed, I know I am.:bad:


----------



## johenmo (20 July 2013)

Must be time for a new coach,,, oh!  Wait!  They just did that!  Hmmm.. wonder if the *players might be the reason the team lays poorly....?*


----------



## robusta (20 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> It is amazing how nobody is talking cricket, well that is among the people I mix with. Yet 10 years ago it would have been the main topic of discussion.
> It just seems to have fallen off a cliff.




If Australian cricket was listed on the stock exchange I would be looking to buy now.
We once had a great team then the likes of Chappell, Lillee and Marsh retired and we went through a period not dissimilar to the the present. Not only were the Pom's thrashing us I seem to remember us getting beaten by the Kiwi's!!! There was unrest in the team and the selectors were working overtime dropping and elevating players. 

In the midst of these dark days something incredible happened, to buck up out Captain Cranky (Border) we seemed to find some decent players like Taylor, Boon, McDermott, Hughes and Waugh and the winning started. Later we seemed to find some more handy players like McGrath, Warne, Ponting and Gilchrist. 

This period of winning everything started to get a bit tedious to me but now interesting times are here again.


----------



## MrBurns (20 July 2013)

Ashton Agar is the only one in the team that looks competent, I'd buy shares in him tomorrow. But the rest ?


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Ashton Agar is the only one in the team that looks competent, I'd buy shares in him tomorrow. But the rest ?




It appears to me that Clarke doesn't have the same respect from the players, he enjoys from management.


----------



## Country Lad (20 July 2013)

robusta said:


> ................. we went through a period not dissimilar to the the present. Not only were the Pom's thrashing us I seem to remember us getting beaten by the Kiwi's!!!




There is a difference between then and now.  We were playing predominately Shield and tests in those days with the odd one day games.  The batsmen were then taught and practised batting for the long version of the game.

Now we play mostly one day and 20/20 games with the odd test games thrown in. Most of our test players do not play Shield games so the tests are the only 5 day experience they get.  Our batsmen have been going out playing typical one day type shots while the Poms are playing 5 day game shots.

While our players are predominately one day and 20/20 players (particularly with the concentration on earning money in the silly Indian circus) we will never produce batsmen at test standards because they don't know how to bat the 5 day style.



sptrawler said:


> It appears to me that Clarke doesn't have the same respect from the players, he enjoys from management.




Yep, we need another captain grumpy or a Steve Waugh or Ian Chappel style captain.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Ijustnewit (20 July 2013)

The problem I see is Cricket Australia is in bed with Cricket NSW. Look at the current team and players that have been dropped due to poor performance. They are nearly all born and bred players from NSW and still play for that State or are born in NSW but now represent another State. 
Clarke who I believe is a poor captain has had some influence for sure making certain these NSW players get picked before any other interstate rivals.
It sort of reminds me of the same thing that happened years ago in the NRL and thus State of Origin was born from this similar situation. NSW players in the NRL were almost always picked to represent Australia. NSW NRL admin used to try and steal good players from Qld and call them their own. No wonder we cracked up !!
So here we have poorly performing cricketers playing for Australia while many better ones sit at home watching it on TV. I'll give a few names here on players originally from NSW or have played for NSW and let you all be the judge on their performance so far. Michael Clarke , Ed Cowan( Born NSW plays for TAS)  , Brad Haddin, Dave Warner, Nathan Lyon, Steve Smith, Mitchell Starc , Shane Watson ( Born Qld Plays for NSW ), Usman Khawaja ( Plays for NSW born Pakistan , Chris Rogers ( NSW born played mostly WA ), Phil HUghes .
Not a real good effort from the above is it ?
The two best Interstate teams for the last 2 years have been Tasmania and Queensland , why then is the Australian Team stacked with NSW players ?
We have Chris Hartley the best keeper from Qld and players from Tassie like George Bailey( a decent respected Captain) , Alex Doolan, James Faulkner, Jordan Silk, Luke Butterworth  and Mark Cosgrove ( one of the best openers in the country and bats in the same punchy style as Boonie ) , Tim Paine, Ben Hilfenhaus plus others .
I think you could send the Tasmanian winning Shield side over there and they would so a far better job than the team of hacks made up of Clarke's mates from NSW :1zhelp:


----------



## chiff (21 July 2013)

Perhaps they may pick Nathan Lyon next test.He has the best qualifications as a spin bowler in the squad.
Hope springs eternal-even though all is lost.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 July 2013)

Ijustnewit. The team always seems stacked with NSW players. Maybe the selectors come from there also?
We are finished on this test. Lets hope at least one or two of our batsmen can get over 50 in the second innings and start getting some confidence.


----------



## Miss Hale (21 July 2013)

Ijustnewit, I hear what you're saying.  NSW bias has been a problem for a long while.  Brad Hodge, nuff said. 

I hope by some miracle we can deny Root a double ton and win the test or - a lesser miracle - manage a draw.  Not the least bit confident on any of those fronts though


----------



## Knobby22 (1 August 2013)

I can't believe the Kawaja decision. We was robbed!


----------



## noco (1 August 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I can't believe the Kawaja decision. We was robbed!




+ 1. It was probably a Pommie third umpire smoking pot or perhaps is is pro pom.


----------



## robusta (5 August 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I can't believe the Kawaja decision. We was robbed!




What goes around comes around. We are looking good in this test now.


----------



## Zedd (5 August 2013)

I'm 20 mins south of Manchester and the weather is looking pretty rubbish. Think the rain is going to steal our thunder...


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2013)

Oh dear......


----------



## Ijustnewit (13 August 2013)

Well the good news is Watson is injured , the bad news is they will replace him with Hughes another NSW failure. Till they stop picking what is essentially the NSW State Team we will continue to fail.


----------



## Ves (13 August 2013)

It would have been interesting to see the series result if a few things went differently  (ie.  Australia's way and not England's way).

Without watching the games, and only looking at the score cards and reading the news you would imagine that there was a massive gulf between these two teams  - but honestly,  I think a 3-0 series lead to England seriously overstates their dominance.

The only really clear result so far was the second test.


----------



## drsmith (13 August 2013)

At 0 for 49 after 12 overs, I obviously made the right decision in going to bed.


----------



## Porper (13 August 2013)

Ves said:


> I think a 3-0 series lead to England seriously overstates their dominance.




Really? I thought Aussie were lucky to get 0


----------



## drsmith (25 August 2013)

It would seem the lack of discipline in the side goes on and it goes to the top.



> Australian captain Clarke credited Faulkner's aggression as one of his leading attributes upon his surprise selection at the Oval, and the 23-year-old did not disappoint off the ground with a pointed shot at England's scoring rate of barely two runs per over.
> 
> "They chose to bat the way they batted," Faulkner said. "If you are 3-0 up there is no reason you shouldn't try to get 4-0 up. That's their choice. If you face 116 overs for 240 it is a pretty boring day. I know the fans get a refund for their ticket today but maybe they should get a refund for yesterday."




From 3-0 down, our players are hardly in a position to criticise.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket...gland-batsmen-for-go-slow-20130825-2sj88.html


----------



## explod (7 August 2015)

Cannot believe how bad our team has performed overnight.  Turned it off at 10.30pm

How far do we have to go to get a team of young blood.   Our second team in India is doing better. 

Never felt confidence in Clarke from day one.


----------



## Tisme (7 August 2015)

drsmith said:


> It would seem the lack of discipline in the side goes on and it goes to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah perhaps more practice at the nets and less excuses. It's like watching the Suns mauling the Hawks


----------



## SirRumpole (7 August 2015)

It's just a repetition of a pattern that has been going on for a while. We cream England 5-0 in Australia, but we don't do well in their conditions. We cream India 4-0 in Australia, but they do us by the same margin in India.

Fact is we play at home more than we do in England so we have trouble adjusting to their conditions. The examples I've given above indicate that other teams are in the same boat when it comes to wining away from home. No one is to blame, it's just the way it is, and I remember that Cook was under the same criticism during their last debacle in Australia as Clarke is now.


----------



## sptrawler (7 August 2015)

drsmith said:


> It would seem the lack of discipline in the side goes on and it goes to the top.
> 
> [/url]




It appears to me, as though the players don't like the captain, I may be wrong.


----------



## explod (7 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> It appears to me, as though the players don't like the captain, I may be wrong.




Agree,  and feel he would be alouf and short of tounge.  Up his own kyber.


----------



## dutchie (7 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> It's just a repetition of a pattern that has been going on for a while. We cream England 5-0 in Australia, but we don't do well in their conditions. We cream India 4-0 in Australia, but they do us by the same margin in India.
> 
> Fact is we play at home more than we do in England so we have trouble adjusting to their conditions. The examples I've given above indicate that other teams are in the same boat when it comes to wining away from home. No one is to blame, it's just the way it is, and I remember that Cook was under the same criticism during their last debacle in Australia as Clarke is now.




I agree. 

Although 60 is a bit of a shock it boils down to the fact that the England bowlers were just too good on the morning. An ideal storm for them. The bowling was spot on, England fielding was the best it's been for a long time (they did not drop a catch) and Australia did not have the techniques required to weather the storm. 

What is needed is for more Australian Test players to play more in England,, India etc to get used to the local conditions.


----------



## McLovin (7 August 2015)

Australia was hopeless but that was a pitch that was always going to cause trouble for the team batting first. We really should've declared at 7/34 and given England half an hour with the clouds and the green. I think we would have gotten 3-4 quick wickets.

WTF was Clarke doing swinging at that ball. Even a 7 year old knows that's a leave. Clarke is not a captain, he's a great batsman, but Michael Clarke goes out and hits 100 when Michael Clarke wants to go out and hit 100. Tugger or AB would have stuck around for the team.

Looks like I picked the best test to have gone over for (Lords).


----------



## trainspotter (7 August 2015)

Australian Team Cricket bats for sale - Hardly used, contact Darren Lehman - 1800NOBALLS


----------



## Ijustnewit (7 August 2015)

Australia's rejection of a serious red ball cricket season , namely the Sheffield Shield has come back to bight us on the A$$. The Shield season has become a joke , with influence of one day cricket and the 20 / 20 Big Bash .
It's all for the short attention span, slash and run money spinner entertainment circus. 50 over cricket still has it's place , but as the experts warned a few years back 20/20 will be the undoing of many.
To top this off ( as in my previous rants ) stack the National Team with NSW born duds headed by the Clarke and should be retired has been's and the rest is history. Instead of chasing the millions in the 20/20 's during the off season , we need players willing to spend their days in English County Cricket .


----------



## Logique (9 August 2015)

Michael Clarke has resigned as Captain. 

If you saw him on tv straight after the game, being interviewed by Shane Warne, you'll think..about time. Graceless, and asking on air for a job at Ch 9. 

Should have stood down, and handed over to Steve Smith before the Ashes tour, but too selfish. Let Smithy take them to Bangladesh eh Michael.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

Logique said:


> Michael Clarke has resigned as Captain.
> 
> If you saw him on tv straight after the game, being interviewed by Shane Warne, you'll think..about time. Graceless, and asking on air for a job at Ch 9.
> 
> Should have stood down, and handed over to Steve Smith before the Ashes tour, but too selfish. Let Smithy take them to Bangladesh eh Michael.




It's a pity that some are very quick to tear down Michael Clarke, who at his peak was one of our great batsmen.

To go out at the low point of his career is a lot less than he deserved after reaching the heights that he has.

No doubt his chronic back problem contributed to his demise, the fear of aggravating it probably forced him to change his technique to his detriment.

Sad to see him go this way.


----------



## MrBurns (9 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> It's a pity that some are very quick to tear down Michael Clarke, who at his peak was one of our great batsmen.
> 
> To go out at the low point of his career is a lot less than he deserved after reaching the heights that he has.
> 
> ...





I agree, it's a shame he couldn't have gone on and resigned on a win at least,
This will hang over him forever now and overshadow all the good he did.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> I agree, it's a shame he couldn't have gone on and resigned on a win at least,
> This will hang over him forever now and overshadow all the good he did.




He had enough wins to go out on a High; but as happens too often, succession planning is ignored and the old Peters Principle assures that a leader is recalled until even his staunchest fans can no longer deny that he has slipped to an unsustainable level of incompetence.
Examples abound all across the Sports World. Very few exceptions come to mind, usually when a serious injury forces one's hand. Compare the most recent two "retirements" at Carlton FC.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2015)

Logique said:


> Michael Clarke has resigned as Captain.
> 
> If you saw him on tv straight after the game, being interviewed by Shane Warne, you'll think..about time. Graceless, and asking on air for a job at Ch 9.
> 
> Should have stood down, and handed over to Steve Smith before the Ashes tour, but too selfish. Let Smithy take them to Bangladesh eh Michael.




It was obvious after the Bingle fiasco, the other players, were unhappy with him. He has always been a management favourite, not so much a team favourite. IMO


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> It was obvious after the Bingle fiasco, the other players, were unhappy with him. He has always been a management favourite, not so much a team favourite. IMO




I think the Katich fiasco hurt him more with the team than the Bingle bungle, which was a private matter. Getting Katich thrown out of the team when he was a successful opener showed that Clarke put his position as captain above the team. He badly mishandled that fiasco.

 But still he has had his successes with the team, winning twice as many tests than he lost, which overall is not a bad record.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I think the Katich fiasco hurt him more with the team than the Bingle bungle, which was a private matter. Getting Katich thrown out of the team when he was a successful opener showed that Clarke put his position as captain above the team. He badly mishandled that fiasco.
> 
> But still he has had his successes with the team, winning twice as many tests than he lost, which overall is not a bad record.




I don't question his ability, just whether his likeability is at the same level, respect is a funny thing.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I don't question his ability, just whether his likeability is at the same level, respect is a funny thing.




It is indeed. Likeability isn't always required for a captain, but respect is. Shane Warne didn't like Steve Waugh or Adam Gilchrist but they played well as a team. Success is what gets respect.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> It is indeed. Likeability isn't always required for a captain, but respect is. Shane Warne didn't like Steve Waugh or Adam Gilchrist but they played well as a team. Success is what gets respect.




Very true, but as with Kim Hughes, success is difficult for a captain and or coach, without the respect of the team. 

Allan Border showed what grit a determination can do for a team, when he reluctantly inherited the Australian team, post the glory days of Lillie, Thompson, Marsh etc.

The team appeared to respond well to Smith as captain, time moves on, everyone becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Tisme (10 August 2015)

It's funny how we get wound up by "the flannelled fools at the wicket or the muddied oafs at the goals".


----------



## SirRumpole (10 August 2015)

Four Corners should be interesting tonight.

How India took over World cricket.


----------



## dutchie (29 December 2017)

What do you do when your down 3-0 in the Ashes - cheat

England guilty of ball tampering.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/cricke...g/news-story/68d8d9e7d4e2d52aabe43151c0025b01


----------

